# [SOLVED] NICs and XP SP3 No Connectivity Issues



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

I have been researching this for many hours. Since the install of SP3 I have problems upo restart with limited or no connectivity error on my internet connection. It seems that for some reason an MAC address is never resolved. I have 2 network adapters Linksys LNE100TX and on my Abit IC7-G there is a Intel PRO/1000 CT Desktop Connection Gigabit LAN. So , I get the issue with both cards. I tried repair, I tried uninstalling the driver and letting XP find and re-install the hard ware, I have tried 3 Cat5 cables, I have tried 3 different Coax cables to the modem. I have tried 2 different cable modems. Only thing left is the network adapters to which I can not seem to find any drivers that were released after XP SP3 was released. Well there is one from Intel for the adapter on the motherboard, but not from Abit. May try that one. Any suggestions out there?

Thanks in Advance,
Richard


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: NICs and XP SP3 No Connectivity Issues*

There is no change for NIC drivers for SP3. I've upgraded dozens of varied machines to SP3, and the drivers haven't changed.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



Let's see this after the reboot.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

*Re: NICs and XP SP3 No Connectivity Issues*

Johnwill,

Thanks for the response. I did as you said, and here is the text.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ricky>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : richard-514a26f
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys LNE100TX(v5) Fast Ethernet A
dapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-5A-83-B9-22

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 1:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-F5-A0-C7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.7.153
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.7.153

C:\Documents and Settings\Ricky>

That was after I had updated the drivers. I realized that I did not mention that I only have the limited or no connectivity error after restart. If I leave the computer alone after an hour it seems to connect. Today I had a connection with the new drivers and I followed your instructions and received the text above, but waited hours and my connection never resumed. So, I restored it to yesterday before the drivers and waited until I had a connection and did the ipcofig /all while I had a connection. Here is that text.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ricky>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : richard-514a26f
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ygnition.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapt
er(LNE100TX v4)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-5A-83-B9-22

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ygnition.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-F5-A0-C7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 69.59.2.203
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.128
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 69.59.2.129
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.219.192.3
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.219.192.2
24.219.192.2
66.199.112.2
66.135.160.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 26, 2008 1:43:32 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 27, 2008 4:43:32 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Ricky>

You will probably need the ipconfig /all after resets, now that I have the old drivers back instead of the new ones. Let me know if this is the case and I shall try the resets again and post the ipconfig /all text at that point.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: NICs and XP SP3 No Connectivity Issues*

That shows a direct connection to a public IP address, is that connected directly to a broadband modem?


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

*Re: NICs and XP SP3 No Connectivity Issues*

Yes, I am not connected through a router. Coax to modem, cat5 from modem to NIC.

Thanks again.

Richard


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: NICs and XP SP3 No Connectivity Issues*

It's a mystery why it eventually connects, that's certainly odd. I'd be looking at the modem...


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

*Re: NICs and XP SP3 No Connectivity Issues*

Modem is brand new just installed it on Friday evening. That makes it only in use for a total of 4 days. Yes, the problem was the same with the old modem and the new modem. Just for your reference here is the ipconfig /all with the current drivers after restore and no internet connection. Probably tell you about the same as the other one, but here is the text anyway.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ricky>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : richard-514a26f
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapt
er(LNE100TX v4)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-5A-83-B9-22

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-F5-A0-C7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.7.153
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.7.153

C:\Documents and Settings\Ricky>


Thanks,
Richard


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: NICs and XP SP3 No Connectivity Issues*

I'm at a loss, I assume you've tried a different cable?


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

*Re: NICs and XP SP3 No Connectivity Issues*

Yes, 3 cat5 cables. 2 coax cables. Only thing I can find is that some people have had problems with limited or no connectivity when using some older NIC cards with XP SP3. I have not found any reference to which cards these may be. I am wondering if it just a coincidence that I noticed these problems after I updated to XP SP3.

Anyway thanks Johnwill,
Richard


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: NICs and XP SP3 No Connectivity Issues*

I've yet to see an issue upgrading stuff that's pretty old, so it's hard to say...


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

*Re: NICs and XP SP3 No Connectivity Issues*

Maybe we could move the thread to networking support. Maybe a few more eyes will look at it and give some suggestions we have not tried?


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

*Re: NICs and XP SP3 No Connectivity Issues*

Well, i have solved this problem. While trying to fix this thing I got frustrated and ended up ruining my OS installation so that it would not even start. I then decided I needed to re-install anyway. I found that with XP Pro SP3 installed before any other software that my 1394 net adapter drivers for my mobo would not install, but XP recognized the net adapter and loaded a driver for it and my internet worked. I re-installed XP Pro SP2 installed the Mobo drivers, tested the internet connection and it worked. Re-installed SP3 with the mobo drivers in place and vwala problem re-occurred.

So, now I just have to figure out to install XP Pro, upgrade to SP3 then install just the driver for everything but the 1394 net adapter?

So, if you are having this issue definitely check all network adapter drivers not just NIC drivers.

Richard


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: NICs and XP SP3 No Connectivity Issues*

Very odd, don't know how SP3 caused that much trouble. :smile:


----------



## Fire.Net (Jul 28, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Es-Admin>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Es-Admin>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\Es-Admin>netstat -n

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 127.0.0.1:1029 127.0.0.1:27015 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:27015 127.0.0.1:1029 ESTABLISHED

C:\Documents and Settings\Es-Admin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : admin-es
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-69-94-D7-2D

C:\Documents and Settings\Es-Admin>


----------



## Terex (Jul 9, 2009)

Fire.Net, please start your own thread, this threads problem has already been solved.


----------

